

Throw away your old projects - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/old-stuff/

======
jure_z
Good one. What happens if you actually do find the huge money making product?
Let's say it's constantly bringing in around $5k/month from sales (I know
that's hard for downloadable one-off sales). Are you still going to kill it
after one year? :)

------
malcolmocean
I think this is really cool and am stoked for Marketing for Devs.

